# My New Backup Carry



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kimber Micro Carry .380


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice! I have a sig p238 that I used to carry when I needed something super small. Where are you packing that? Pocket? Ankle holster? How does it shoot? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It will fit in any pocket, even the front pocket of my Wrangler jeans which is the only pants I wear. I sometimes wear a vest so that gives more options. Colder months offer jacket or coat pockets also. It shoots amazingly well. The trigger reset is identical to my full size 1911 and although a bit heavier it is very smooth and crisp. Even though I have very large hands, I can get a two fingered grip with the 6 round magazine. I ordered two 7 round extended magazines for it also. I would have never bought a .380 in the past. My EDC is one of my 9mms or a 40 S&W, but my wife recently bought a Beretta Pico for her EDC and graciously allowed me to buy a case of ammo and reloading dies for it. I ran across this pistol browsing a gun store while on a recent trip to Ft. Worth to The Red Steagall Cowboy Gathering and since I was already set up for loading for my wife's .380, I thought why not. I see it as a backup or a warm weather lighter clothing option.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice buy bar-d. 380's ae quite popular lately and are plenty to take out a threat at first shot legal range. I bought the wife a Sig P238 also. She loves it. I like the fact that it is angled the same as a 1911.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice buy bar-d. 380's ae quite popular lately and are plenty to take out a threat at first shot legal range. I bought the wife a Sig P238 also. She loves it. I like the fact that it is angled the same as a 1911.


Don, to me it's like shooting a mini 1911. Love the way it points so naturally, same as the Sig. The two 7 rd. extended mags I ordered came in today and it fits me even better. Even though it is meant to be a backup, I don't see me leaving this thing at home much.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Bar-d, great minds think alike! ????

I've been carrying this for over a year now, don't leave home without it! I shoot 1" groups at 15 yards. Best 380 on the market in my opinion!










Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice Mark. The more I handle mine, the better I like it. The extended 7 rd mags came in yesterday and it feels even better. My eyesight is no longer good enough to shoot a 1" group with a 2.7" barrel but I can dang sure shoot "minute of noggin".

:hunter:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice shooter bar-d


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

bar-d said:


> Nice Mark. The more I handle mine, the better I like it. The extended 7 rd mags came in yesterday and it feels even better. My eyesight is no longer good enough to shoot a 1" group with a 2.7" barrel but I can dang sure shoot "minute of noggin".
> :hunter:


"Minute-of-noggin" is all ya need! I'll have to get ahold of a 7rd mag...

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I knew you'd like it, AZ. Me likey, too.


----------

